# Cold Weather Clothing?



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone use cold weather clothes for their vizsla? I am in NYC and the winters get a bit chilly sometimes, 30-50 degrees is typical but with the wind chill it can get really cold. I dont anticipate being into dressing my new puppy up but I wouldn't want him to be uncomfortable when its cold. We pick the little guy up in a couple weeks!

Jackets? Shoes? or are they pretty good in the cold?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I was never into coats for dogs and we have had some healthy debates on this forum about it......so a few weeks ago I bought a Rivers West coat that zips up and also protects her underbelly. Because Darcy is so small...16 kilo's, my wife had to get the sewing machine out and under extreme protest my wife took the coat in and it made a good fit.....Now after all this stitching and sewing, and having to wrestle Darcy into it, I took her out this morning for her walk, it was about minus 5 and Darcy refused to wee or poo....I thought there was something wrong with her, then I thought!!! take her coat off....and straight away she peed and and then did a poo....I guess Darcy is trying to tell me that she is a hardy Vizsla, and the coat was a step to far.....I will try again tomorrow.. I will post a photo later on today.........if she will let me..


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Check out the thread 'the great coat debate' by using the search bar. As Darcy said its an interesting conversation. 



Darcy1311 said:


> ...so a few weeks ago I bought a Rivers West coat that zips up and also protects her underbelly.


Darcy nooooooooooooo! After all you gave in...  

We are still hanging on, it only just started to get cold in London but so far I don't see any sign of discomfort from her part. 

Giandaliajr I say wait first and see how your dog doing. Of course you need to condition him to the weather and it takes a little time but if your pup keep moving he doesn't need a coat. But that's just my opinion. 
By the way, I've brought my pup home in January so she's a winter pup too.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I remember winters in NYC ....very very chilly. I would think your Vizsla would appreciate a coat. They loose heat so easily with their thin coats and then they loose weight.

As Darcy said there was a very healthy debate about coats and some recommendations on types of coats if you search in the search box on the right hand side under "The Great Coat Debate" - sure you will find it interesting.

*giandaliajr * - for what it is worth I think puppies are like babies - particularly susceptible to the cold. My pup used to shiver last May if he was standing still too long or if he got wet -they don't have much body fat and their coats haven't thickened up. But they are all different


----------



## yv0nne (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm in Cape Breton. It gets cold and DAMP. Yesterday at agility, we were at -10C. Penny had a coat on. I think if it is chilly enough to make her shiver, then a coat is appreciated!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

The Great Coat Debate thread was very helpful. I think im going to hold off until we see how he does in the cold.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Had him out yesterday in minus 10 celsius off leash. Didn't seem to bother him one bit; however he was out also on leash and that made him have some slight shakes.. We have a chilly dogs great white north coat for the really cold days... And also got him a Riverwest coat for hunting season.. It could probably serve from -10 to -15... Anything below that will be the chilly dogs coat if hes onleash


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Each 3 of these examples has a need and (reflexion) on the material a key for care and his personal safety for your Bud

1st one The Camo hunting wear is some floating properties and warmth and stealth as well as warming protection.

2nd walking in the snow light warmer jacket wears little lol


3rd his working hunting sporting jacket light field protection but more to be seen from other hunters


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

adrino said:


> Check out the thread 'the great coat debate' by using the search bar. As Darcy said its an interesting conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah yes I gave in to refraining from buying one ....but she hates it and will not poo or pee whilst she is wearing her coat.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We got a winter coat for Pippa from Chilly Dogs out of Canada. While the coat is definitely not her favorite item to wear, she tolerates it when it is cold and it is excellent quality. They were really easy to work with/order from also!

Here's the link:

http://www.chillydogs.ca/


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We live in San Diego so don't experience very harsh weather conditions in Cardiff, but Miles still gets a little cold on our morning run. For people in similar climates, we got the Sport Parka at Cloak and Dawggie and we all love it! We also got him the winter parka for outdoor dining in the winter. We do take him to the snow and I think the Sport Parka is a little light for snow so when he is full grown we plan to get him a Chilly dog coat.


----------



## Benita (Oct 30, 2012)

Petco has pretty neat jackets for under $30. Just bought one today since we gonna have a Winter puppy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

His Camo Vest'

some floating properties and warmth
these are great
drawn backs no reflexion from other hunters, Rigs and there stealth in colors


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Rudy said:


> His Camo Vest'
> 
> some floating properties and warmth
> these are great
> drawn backs no reflexion from other hunters, Rigs and there stealth in colors


 Darcy has one of those vest's, is it a Rivers West....we had to take it in by a few inches as Darcy is very small, only problem is ..she wont poo or pee with it on..she hates wearing it .


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

We've only had Flint for a month, and he has a sweater for inside, and a vest for outside. Living in northern Italy, there's a really harsh windchill, so if it's cold enough for ME to wear a jacket, I'll put one on him. He shivers like crazy all the time. We also have a very terribly insulated cement house that was built somewhere in the stone age, so we all wear slippers, sweats, and sweaters indoors. 

That being said, we took him up in the snow a few days ago and my husband forgot to grab his vest. Poor little guy was shaking SO hard!! He kept doing this tip toe dance trying to keep his feet out of the cold (after about 20 mins) even though he was running hard, he was freezing. He also refused to pee in the snow. 

He's 16 weeks old. 

His vest is waterproof and something he is borrowing from my 18 month old toddler =)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Darcy the brands "Advantage wetlands Camo" 8)

and thanks for the other brand

Have a awesome evening


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

OMG _ do you grow tulips or what??? Thought you could only find fields of tulips like that in Holland.

Very beautiful photo Rudy makes me feel like spring is here, I wish, we woke up to snow this morning - just outside London


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

8) lol

and thanks


----------

